# New mouse



## lilbandit (Aug 2, 2005)

Stores are down but homepage has details.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw it and I would really like to try that mouse. In fact, I think I will order it!


----------



## CreativeEye (Aug 2, 2005)

when they release it as a bluetooth version i'll get it.

gosh - when apple do something they do it in spades dont they?! finally a multi-button mouse - but what a multi-button mouse!

might be a while for a BT version though - as the batteries might not last as long having to power the inbuilt speaker!!!


----------



## lilbandit (Aug 2, 2005)

On first glance I'm impressed, think I'll order one! It's one of those products that I'd love to try out. It suits left handers too.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 2, 2005)

It....simulates....clicking..sounds...? Aye aye aye!...  (I guess it sort of has to, but I hope they have some kind of volume settings.)

Why is it not a build-to-order option yet? And I do hope they don't intend to _replace_ the single-button mouse with that thing. That would be even worse that replacing it with a "conventional" multi-button mouse. Invisible buttons are not intuitive...

The scroll ball seems like an improvement over the old scroll wheel, but I still think Apple could have done better. The scroll wheel was a flawed idea to begin with. Let me scroll with the MOUSE, not a teeny little button _on_ the mouse. It would have been great if the squeezing action changed the mouse from normal to scrolling behavior.

A very nice-looking mouse, don't get me wrong, but I expect more from Apple.


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 2, 2005)

The new mouse does look great, however I would have to try it before I bought it.
I didn't discover I had 'lazy' fingers until after I had bought a mouse with a touch sensitive scroll 'wheel.' 
In use I rest my fingers on the mouse buttons, and every once in a while I'll have scrolled to the end of a spreadsheet or document when not looking at the screen after accidentally touching the scroll pad. What if this is the same for a left or right button? My fingers are far too lazy to hover over the mouse buttons.
I hope Apple have addressed this 'accidental click' issue for people like me.


----------



## lilbandit (Aug 2, 2005)

Never considered that, surely this would have been worked out in testing?


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope it has been worked out because otherwise it would make the new mouse practically unusable for me. Damn my lazy fingers, but it's been too many years to try and break the habit...


----------



## adambyte (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay!

Now I won't have to listen to all the power-users b*tch anymore!

Seriously, though, that thing is spiffy. Hopefully the "clicking" action feels as good as the mouse looks.

... *also waits for BlueTooth version*


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 2, 2005)

Dammit Apple!  _NOW_ you release my most-wanted device, and I've just switched to a trackball to relieve wrist stress!

Nice mouse!  Hopefully it operates as smooth as it looks -- I don't know about the touch-sensitive clicking, though... I think I would have preferred it stay a mechanical click, but then again, I'll have to actually use the product to make any conclusions.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks really neat...looks like the classic one button mouse, but it's actually 2 buttons, of course right after i bought my Macally BTjr they decide to release this.

I think it's to help switchers who buy 3rd party 2 button mice.

Do you think the next Powerbook/iBook's are going to have this same feature? Press more to the right of the button and it will right click, same with the left side as well?

I've gotten so used to the one button on my laptop, i've been clicking in the middle, and can't use any other windows laptops because of that, end up right and left clicking at the same time.   

I'll wait for a bluetooth version of it.

Now the apple basher's no longer have the it's a one button mouse remark!


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 2, 2005)

bluetooth sucks for mice by nature...i'm glad it's wired.


----------



## gphillipk (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm a right-handed person and like to keep the right side clutter-free. Therefore, I plug everything into a powered hub including the receiver for my wireless M$ mouse and plug the hub's USB cable into the left USB port. I have found from experience that a wired mouse on a laptop is more of a drag than an aid; I always had to compensate for the effect of the mouse wire on my hand movements...I shall therefore cross my fingers and hope that they release at least a wireless version of Apple's Mighty Mouse


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 2, 2005)

Just placed my order. I had actually just bought a new Pro Mouse and Keyboard last week to match my new ACD 20". I'll be passing the Pro Mouse on to my 2 1/2 year old daughter. She'll find it much easier to use than the Kensington 4 button mouse she has been (trying) to use.


----------



## senne (Aug 2, 2005)

Works with Windows 2000 & XP!


----------



## opus66 (Aug 2, 2005)

The BT mouse as is, runs batteries dry pretty fast. Adding all of this touch functionality, and a built in speaker doesn't sound too promising on the wireless front. 

People with BT will probably have to buy a wired keyboard too if they want to go for the 'mighty'... A BT version seems like it'd be much further down the road.


----------



## CreativeEye (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a feeling that when they BT with it - it'll have a dock / charger.


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 2, 2005)

About time!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 2, 2005)

jh2112 said:
			
		

> I hope Apple have addressed this 'accidental click' issue for people like me.


I hadn't considered that. The regular pro mouse has three different mechanical resistance settings. But as far as I can tell, this one has no such setting, either through hardware or software. This is definitely not a "one size fits all" kind of deal, so that's not good. Hmm....


----------



## Reality (Aug 2, 2005)

At all looks at sounds neat at first but considering its price and the fact is all touch sensitive, I'd have to really try it out for a good 10 mins before hand to know for sure about the thing. To be honest though, since its $50, I'll also be looking at other 3rd party mouse options too.


----------



## mindbend (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll definitely get one to have around. It may even replace my main mouse, but we'll have to see. Because it's lefty/righty ambivalent, that also means it is ergonomically compromised. I prefer a slight angle or tilt for that reason.

Also, I wish they had somehow made the trackball ALSO a button, like my Intellimouse and many other mice with scroll wheels. 

And, without testing, I'm not sure how the touch sensitivity will fight the accidental tap or resting of the fingers, which I always do on my current mouse.

And unfortunately, I really rely on a five-button system now:
regular click
right click
exposé (this app's windows)
exposé (all windows)
navigate Back in browser and Finder windows

I suppose I could give up one of the Exposé options (all windows probably), but only if the Apple mouse really kicks ass.

I LOVE the balance and feel of Apple's current single-button mouse with the big single click all built-in. Very nice. Unfortunately, I could never give up the extra speed and efficiency of the extra buttons, so I could never use it full time. Hopefully the Mighty Mouse has the same sophistication.


----------



## CreativeEye (Aug 2, 2005)

mindbend - 

the track ball IS also a button.

most of the things you already do - you will be able to do with the new mouse.


----------



## mindbend (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh man, you're right. I don't know how I missed that given that I looked for it specifically. I think I just read somewhere about "four buttons" and assumed the trackball was not one.

Thanks. Cool. Looks like I'm set.


----------



## tumbleguts (Aug 2, 2005)

crazy, crazy, crazy... But it looks good, heh.

Does this mean that Apple has entered a whole new phase where it actually listens to what its customers want?

All I can say is... about time!

First thing I did when I got my new G4 Quicksilver (way back then) was to get rid of the Apple Pro mouse and replace it with a Microsoft optical 2 button with scroll wheel mouse. And most people I know did the same. I always thought it was strange that Apple never provided an alternative. Again, about time.


----------



## Convert (Aug 2, 2005)

Just received my confirmation email... should be despatched tomorrow.

I use a Microsoft Intellimouse (something like that) which is nice, but the scroll wheel is awful... can't wait for this.


----------



## kainjow (Aug 2, 2005)

Will the side buttons be programmable for doing back and forward in apps? I have one of those M$ mice, and on the left side it has 2 buttons that I use for backward and forward - so convenient, but sometimes the mouse is quirky, and clicks don't go through, so I have to click twice 

What makes this new Apple mouse so "special"? Because it has the Apple logo on it? I mean, it doesn't show the buttons - whippee let's buy it!! Hmm, don't fall for Apple marketing people...  

If you're going to spend $50 on a mouse, you mine as well spend $30 more and get this, the mother of all mice.


----------



## CreativeEye (Aug 2, 2005)

its not apple marketing - as far as im aware there hasnt been any marketing of this new product by apple yet (bar the press release on its own site)...so theres nothing to fall for.

its apple design, its apple simplicity - it's  the technology and useabilty that belies what is actually happening. sure the mouse you've linked to does a lot - but it doesnt have that apple 'zing' - of holding an apple product that looks pretty simple and basic - only to find it's feature packed, it's easy - it's technology made simple... it's taking a good idea (scroll wheel/multi buttons etc) but doing it in a totally new, innovative, and trailblazing way.


----------



## kainjow (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a review already.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 2, 2005)

Just picked one up...it's quite nice.  First person to get one from the Palisades Center Apple Store in NY 

Any questions i could answer for anybody?


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 2, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Here's a review already.



Whoops we posted at the same time.

I agree pretty much with that reviewer..except i don't think the lifting of the left finger to right click was that annoying.  i also think it is not very natural to squeeze the mouse...i probably won't use that feature much.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you have to install software for it? 
How does the scroll button work?


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, you have to install software for it...comes on the CD they give you.

The scroll 'nub' is really cool.  Low audio feedback, a really nice feel.  Perhaps my favorite feature of this mouse.


----------



## RyanLang (Aug 2, 2005)

Why did apple modify the mighty-mouse page in the "Now Hear This" box. It mentioned an internal speaker before and now it's changed to just something about audio feedback.


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 2, 2005)

About freaking time.  I'd like to try it out.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 2, 2005)

yes yes oh god yes FINALLY thank you apple...thank you steve and Ha to the guy at the apple store who said it would never happen and "We're happy with our one button" I gotta order one....the only thing that is missing is BlueTooth..


----------



## symphonix (Aug 2, 2005)

Hooooray! I think I will have to order one tonight. 

And this might finally silence those Mac-bashers who consider the single button mouse proof that Apple can't compete (rather than proof that they can design things simply and elegantly) - when Apple has quite possibly the coolest mouse ever released. I'd expect to see this as a BTO option on all Macs very soon, though I suspect they'll keep the one-buttons as standard issue as one button is much easier for new users, kids and those who aren't too confident with technology.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 2, 2005)

Good, this was one of my last irritations of Apple hardware.  I understand the justification for the one-button mouse, but over the last couple of years it's become painfully obvious that even Apple doesn't believe that the UI is more "elegant" with only one button.  It's seemed more like stubbornness than providing value for users.

The mouse does look pretty slick, it's good to see continued thoughtful design (there's at least a bit of innovation there).  I'm not sure how I'd feel about a mouse with no tactile response to button presses - I think it'd drive me crazy.  I'm not a fan of trackpad "tapping", and pressing buttons on my 3G iPod continually bugs me (I'd much prefer a clickwheel...next upgrade).

The idea of the little speaker is interesting, but I wonder why Apple didn't simply allow the entire shell to click like the existing Apple Pro mouse, and then "detect" right or left mouse button by where pressure is being applied?

I'm at least *assuming* that mouse buttons 1 and 2 are done based on pressure sensitivity.  Like I think most people, I tend to rest my fingers on both buttons as I use the mouse, and I worry a bit about a lot of "false clicks".

In any case, good to see Apple moving in the right direction, even if it's a bit late.  I can only hope this will spread to the laptops - besides price this is the only (important) reservation I have about picking up a laptop (I really think a single-button trackpad would make me hate using the thing...and I refuse to carry an extra mouse with me wherever I go!)


----------



## symphonix (Aug 3, 2005)

OK a little clarification on a few points:



> I'm not sure how I'd feel about a mouse with no tactile response to button presses ... The idea of the little speaker is interesting, but I wonder why Apple didn't simply allow the entire shell to click like the existing Apple Pro mouse, and then "detect" right or left mouse button by where pressure is being applied?




Apparently the mouse does have a tactile, mechanical button press similar to the Apple Pro Mouse - the entire shell of the mouse acting as one huge button. It uses the touch sensors to determine which button was pressed, just as you suggested.



> though I suspect they'll keep the one-buttons as standard issue as one button is much easier ...



It looks like this mouse appears as a one-button mouse, and out of the box it is a one-button configuration (with scroll and squeeze set as default). You have to modify the setting to tell it to use the right-button as a right click. This means if Apple were to shpi these in that arrangement, then new users will be using it as if it were a single-button mouse from the start, and will only start right clicking once they've figured out how to go to the "Mouse" preference pane. This is a very good idea.



> Works with Windows 2000 & XP!



This might be a really good thing ... it could help Apple capitalise a little more on the iPod "helo effect" if they can sell these successully to PC users.

I only wonder how well it will stack up for gaming - especially for FPS gamers. They are a very hard crowd to please. If it is comparable to my Logitech in UT2004, then I will have to pick one up. Only trying it out will tell, though.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I just finally read the review =)  The tactile clicking is a good thing.

The need to lift fingers to click left or right, however, REALLY worries me, though.  I'm not sure if it's just a learned thing (totally against my instinct right now), but I suspect if it's very sensitive, that I'd be perpetually clicking the wrong side, and it would really bug me.

Looks like I'll have to take a trip to the Apple store once I get back in town and find out!  Tho would be interesting to hear anyone else's experience on this...


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 3, 2005)

WeeZer51402 said:
			
		

> yes yes oh god yes FINALLY thank you apple...thank you steve



Good lord, dude.  Steve Jobs didn't just grant you a reprieve on your life sentence plus buy you a new car...  They put out an interesting _mouse_...With not much that you couldn't have bought from another vendor years and years ago.

It is, however, one less thing for the Windows zealots to jeer about, and signals (potentially) more forward movement for the platform.


----------



## RyanLang (Aug 3, 2005)

Ripcord, you've been on here a long time, longer than me, so I respect you much. With that said though, you gotta realize that it's soooo nice to now be able to use a multi-button/function mouse without that "I am betraying apple" guilt hanging over your head! Know what I'm saying?


----------



## mindbend (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not so sure the full mouse as button is necessary. Initially I was thrown off by the no-button-button, but then I realised we already have it and we love it. It's called the iPod. And the reason it works so well on the iPods is because of the sound feedback. It psychologically tricks you into thinking you actually pressed a mechanical button. Same with the mouse, I presume. And with less stress than a normal mouse.

But, as has been stated, if the full mouse is a mechanical button, that could work too. I'm quite sure Apple tested this upside down, inside and out, so I'm confident most of our worries are not going to be a problem.

It's not Apple's next greta innovation, but it looks pretty solid. I want one.

Here's the real question. If another company had developed the EXACT same mouse technologically, would we even be talking about it. The answer is no. You know it's true.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 3, 2005)

mindbend said:
			
		

> Here's the real question. If another company had developed the EXACT same mouse technologically, would we even be talking about it. The answer is no. You know it's true.


True. But I WOULD think "it's a about f@#$%^& time" in regard to the scroll ball. Although I really have to use it before I can say if it's actually any good. But it's a long-overdue idea, anyway. Scroll wheels suck. It's just that no company's designed anything better, until now (possibly).


----------



## Convert (Aug 3, 2005)

My mouse will be here tomorrow. I am not so optimistic about the scroll ball... it looks cool... just not sure if it will work [for me]. Like I said though, expect a thorough review soon.


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 3, 2005)

mindbend said:
			
		

> Here's the real question. If another company had developed the EXACT same mouse technologically, would we even be talking about it. The answer is no. You know it's true.


Said mouse might get a mention, but since when did Mac sites like this ever *not* focus on Apple products?  That's the normal mode of operations around here, and I wouldn't expect it to be any different.

I think the thing that is driving the most discussion on this thread is the fact that Apple has historically been giving us limited one-button mice.  Now, they are offering a more appropriate option in the form of a two-button / scroll knob / side button mouse that is an industry first, as far as I can see (speaking specifically about the touch-sensitive surface).  It's news-worthy.


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 3, 2005)

The Logitech V500 has touch sensitive scroll. The L&R buttons are not touch sensitive though! So not quite first, but close


----------



## Convert (Aug 3, 2005)

jh2112 said:
			
		

> The Logitech V500 has touch sensitive scroll. The L&R buttons are not touch sensitive though! So not quite first, but close




Wow, sounds interesting. Do you have one?


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 3, 2005)

I do have a v500. It's a really nice mouse, and small too. The only thing is that occasionally I accidentally scroll and that is a bit annoying, but otherwise good. 
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/US/EN,crid=2140&categoryid=415


----------



## Convert (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice. Logitech have always been good with mice. I'm sure I'll be happy with the Mighty Mouse though. Nice buy though, certainly.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Good lord, dude. Steve Jobs didn't just grant you a reprieve on your life sentence plus buy you a new car... They put out an interesting _mouse_...With not much that you couldn't have bought from another vendor years and years ago.
> 
> It is, however, one less thing for the Windows zealots to jeer about, and signals (potentially) more forward movement for the platform.



Oh yes he did...well maybe not but I dont have to use this crappy m$ mouse any more to get horizontal scroll...I know logitech has it too but I just feel better about not using third party drivers....I couldn't wait for BT...I caved and had to buy one


----------



## Convert (Aug 4, 2005)

I just got mine. It's good. I've had no problems of accidental clicks so far. The scroll ball is very cool - it feels weird though.

One thing I will miss is the Individual settings my Intellisomething mouse offered. You could set each button differently for each application, so in Safari two buttons would be for back/forward but in BF1942 they would be for Crouch and Zoom. Can't do this with the Mighty Mouse. Ah well.


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 4, 2005)

Do you have to hover your fingers above the buttons or can you rest them on the button area?


----------



## Convert (Aug 4, 2005)

I can rest them, it's all good. You just have to get used to it, it's a weird feeling.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 4, 2005)

do you lift your left finger to right click?

that's why i returned mine, quite annoying.


----------



## Convert (Aug 4, 2005)

Nope, I use my middle finger.


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 4, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll still try before I buy though!
(my v500 is a travelling solution not a desktop one!)


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 4, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> Nope, I use my middle finger.



I don't get it...you use your middle finger to left and right click?


----------



## Convert (Aug 4, 2005)

Nah I use my left finger to left click.


----------



## Convert (Aug 4, 2005)

The scroll ball was my main worry. I actually love it. It's brilliant.

This mouse is good. If it had a feature like Microsoft's Individual settings, that would make it complete.

Also, if it had 5 buttons instead of four (say, each side button could be programmed separately) that would be sweet. 

The sounds are subtle, not too over the top. The scroll ball makes a sound, but it's not too loud. I hated this about my IntelliMouse; it's scroll wheel was awfully loud. I've had no problems with accidental clicking, I just played Command and Conquer Generals, and it's fine.

There are no problems with this mouse other than the settings, in my opinion. It's good.


----------



## jh2112 (Aug 4, 2005)

it got a good review here too.
http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/peripherals/mighty-mouse-at-sf-apple-store-115835.php


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 4, 2005)

i had this idea AGES ago! i have the design plans somehere! the whole touch sensitive pad on top, except mine incorporated stroking to scroll as well.....

does look nice though....


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2005)

Hm. On PowerBooks, trackballs vanished once TrackPads became available (PowerBook 500 series, very long time ago). On the iPod, the physical wheel was replaced by a TrackPad-technology virtual wheel. On the Mighty Mouse: Will the small trackball be replaced by a little TrackPad?


----------



## Convert (Aug 5, 2005)

That would be weird. I like it how it is, the scroll ball is very nice.

Only thing I don't like is the cord length. It's crazy how short it is.


----------



## Veljo (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank GOD is all I can say. Hats off to Apple for finally getting off their asses and throwing a right click and scroll ball mouse out there.

I'm still a bit iffy about the whole thing though. I hate the shape, it's too flat. My MS mouse is a nice chunky mouse that fits perfectly into the palm of my hand. I pulled out my Pro mouse for the first time in 3 years before and it feels like crap and very cheap. I also rest my fingers on the mouse, and if I have to lift my fingers off to right click this MS mouse isn't going anywhere as it is by far is the best mouse I've used.


----------



## joneSi (Aug 7, 2005)

Had the chance to play with one at the Apple store at Woodfield Mall outside Chicago today.  

Impressions:

you only have to lift off the index finger to right click if you are a righty.  I really liked it.  So much that I will likely order one for my PC desktop/Mac laptop.  Although I may need one for my desktop at work.  The coolest part was the scrolling...awesome.  Goofiest feature...the 'squeez'.  It didn't seem to work very well.  Maybe its because I wasn't familiar with it.


joneSi


----------

